# Peach State Winter 2016 - February 6th, 2016



## Torch (Nov 24, 2015)

*Date:*
February 6th, 2016

*Events:*
3x3 - 3 rounds
4x4
3BLD
OH - 2 rounds
Pyra - 2 rounds
Clock
MBLD

*CubingUSA:* http://www.cubingusa.com/PeachStateWinter2016/
*WCA:* https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=PeachStateWinter2016

*Location:*
St. John Vianney Catholic Church
1920 Skyview Drive
Lithia Springs, GA 30122

*Registration Fee:*
$8 base, $2 per event, $4 for MBLD.

One lunch is included with with registration. Lunch for guests and extra lunches will be available for sale.

There is a 55 competitor limit for this competition.

There is a nonzero chance of t-shirts being sold at this competition. If you're into graphic design, show me what you've got.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Nov 24, 2015)

Weird event list. Ah, who am I kidding, it holds 3 rounds of 3x3 and 1 round of 4x4, thats all I really care about.

I should be able to make it, thanks for having it at the same venue.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 24, 2015)

supa excite! Do you have anything tentative planned in case you're ahead of schedule?


----------



## Torch (Nov 24, 2015)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> Weird event list. Ah, who am I kidding, it holds 3 rounds of 3x3 and 1 round of 4x4, thats all I really care about.
> 
> I should be able to make it, thanks for having it at the same venue.



What can I say, I like blind stuff, I don't like 2x2 or 5x5.


Jaysammey777 said:


> supa excite! Do you have anything tentative planned in case you're ahead of schedule?



Just extra rounds: 4x4, OH, and Pyra, to be added in that order.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Nov 24, 2015)

Torch said:


> What can I say, I like blind stuff, I don't like 2x2 or 5x5.



I don't like 2x2 either 

I'm excited for the comp. Hope to learn BLD by then, I already have corner memo down.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 14, 2015)

This thread didn't get enough attention.
Bump!
So, will anyone be willing to lend me their Clock for the round? Mine isn't comp legal.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 14, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Mine isn't comp legal.


Why isn't yours comp legal? I'm not familiar at all with clock regs


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 14, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> Why isn't yours comp legal? I'm not familiar at all with clock regs



Its pins don't stay up, I've been trying (unsuccessfully) to fix that xD


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 14, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Its pins don't stay up, I've been trying (unsuccessfully) to fix that xD



thats not against the regs. they just have to stay in the same place when inspecting


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 14, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> thats not against the regs. they just have to stay in the same place when inspecting



Wait really?
I think the scramblers that got my Clock (Kit and someone else) said it wasn't legal, and I think that's because when carrying it to the station, the pins could change.


----------



## Torch (Dec 30, 2015)

Registration is over halfway full!


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 30, 2015)

Torch said:


> Registration is over halfway full!



Indeed! Me and my dad signed up so yeah


----------



## Torch (Dec 30, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Indeed! Me and my dad signed up so yeah



He better watch out, my mom's learning full PLL.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 30, 2015)

Torch said:


> He better watch out, my mom's learning full PLL.



I'll warn him (and teach him some PLLs).


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Jan 9, 2016)

EDIT: Just fully registered! 

Goals cause why not: 
3x3: Sub 17 Average, new PB single would be nice
4x4: Sub Noah, and new PB's all around
Pyra: Sub 9 average, 6 single
OH: I'm pretty desperate, because averaging 32 and having an official 1:07 single is really sad. Anything sub 35 pretty much

Hope to see everybody there!


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 9, 2016)

Goals traiiiiiin
3x3: Don't fail, maybe comp PBs? bleh idk, for some reason idrc xD
4x4: hmmmmm sub-1:05 single? and sub-1:10 avg? Pretty optimistic but I think I can probs do it
Pyra: podium pls, if not then at least comp PBs
Clock: Podium, I'll be disappointed if I don't, and GAR avg and single (that is if Jacob isn't 3fast5me)
OH: oh god just please don't fail, make cutoff, get a decent avg

Also, I still really don't know with Clock, so if anyone has one but isn't competing (and it's comp legal) it would be great if I could use it


----------



## Torch (Jan 9, 2016)

Ok, I'm doing my goals a bit differently this time. I don't expect to get most of these goals, but as long as any one of these happens, I'll be happy and won't care if I fail in every other event.

3x3: Sub-10 single
4x4: Sub-49 average
OH: sub-20 single
BLD: mean
Pyra: sub-5.8 average and podium
Multi: >13 points
Organizing: Add at least two extra rounds


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 9, 2016)

Torch said:


> 3x3: Sub-10 single



Hasn't this been your goal for like 7 comps now?
Good luck! Hype!!!


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 9, 2016)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Hasn't this been your goal for like 7 comps now?
> Good luck! Hype!!!



hey, what's wrong with that? Pyra podium has been my goal for 5 comps, and will be for my next 3


----------



## Torch (Jan 9, 2016)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Hasn't this been your goal for like 7 comps now?
> Good luck! Hype!!!



Indeed, I think I've been destined to fail so many times just so I can get my first here on my home turf.


----------



## Dadd (Jan 9, 2016)

Goals:
3x3: Sub-14 avg
4x4: Sub 1:30 avg
OH: Sub 34 Avg
Pyra: Sub 6.5 avg
Clock: Sub 25 avg


I'm staying at the SpringHill suites Six Flags. Anyone else there?
I'll be selling 2 drops of maru per cube for a nickel at the comp


----------



## Torch (Jan 13, 2016)

Registration is now full. Due to some freaky voodoo with the CubingUSA site, we actually have one more competitor than the previously announced limit. There is one other person whose payment has been pending because of government regulations (yeah, I have no idea either) since before registration filled, and he will be allowed to register as soon as his payment clears. We will not accept new competitors from the soon-to-be-setup waitlist until the competitor number drops below 55. If you have registered for this competition and cannot attend, please contact me via the contact form on the website to have your name removed from the list and receive a refund.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 13, 2016)

Torch said:


> Registration is now full. Due to some freaky voodoo with the CubingUSA site, we actually have one more competitor than the previously announced limit. There is one other person whose payment has been pending because of government regulations (yeah, I have no idea either) since before registration filled, and he will be allowed to register as soon as his payment clears. We will not accept new competitors from the soon-to-be-setup waitlist until the competitor number drops below 55. If you have registered for this competition and cannot attend, please contact me via the contact form on the website to have your name removed from the list and receive a refund.



O.O That's what happened with Music City Winter, the limit was 105 and the end total was 106.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Jan 17, 2016)

Is anyone going to this comp willing to sell their old plastic DaYan 2x2? Mine is pretty much broken. I'm fine with any color other than stickerless, and any sticker scheme is fine.

I'm willing to pay $16 for old plastics. If you are wondering if your DaYan is old plastic, check your screw color. If it's black, then you're using an old plastic.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 17, 2016)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> Is anyone going to this comp willing to sell their old plastic DaYan 2x2? Mine is pretty much broken. I'm fine with any color other than stickerless, and any sticker scheme is fine.
> 
> I'm willing to pay $16 for old plastics. If you are wondering if your DaYan is old plastic, check your screw color. *If it's black, then you're using an old plastic.*



woah really! that means mine is old plastic even though I got it 5 months ago!


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 17, 2016)

I still need a Clock I can borrow


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Jan 17, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> woah really! that means mine is old plastic even though I got it 5 months ago!



At least that's what I think, you'll know whether your plastic is soft or harsh. But yeah, if you have black screws you probably have an older plastic :3


----------



## Torch (Jan 17, 2016)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> Is anyone going to this comp willing to sell their old plastic DaYan 2x2? Mine is pretty much broken. I'm fine with any color other than stickerless, and any sticker scheme is fine.
> 
> I'm willing to pay $16 for old plastics. If you are wondering if your DaYan is old plastic, check your screw color. If it's black, then you're using an old plastic.



I saw this post right before I went to bed, and then I dreamed that I had a 2x2 with 3 silver screws and 3 black screws.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Jan 17, 2016)

Torch said:


> I saw this post right before I went to bed, and then I dreamed that I had a 2x2 with 3 silver screws and 3 black screws.



That's pretty hilarious, anything else you remember?


----------



## Dadd (Jan 17, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> I still need a Clock I can borrow



You can borrow mine :3


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 17, 2016)

Dadd said:


> You can borrow mine :3



But your dials are weird and I can't recog on them


----------



## Dadd (Jan 17, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> But your dials are weird and I can't recog on them



yeah, lingao sucks


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 17, 2016)

Dadd said:


> yeah, lingao sucks



It does, doesn't it? (my non-comp legal one is LolAo)


----------



## Dadd (Jan 18, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> It does, doesn't it? (my non-comp legal one is LolAo)



It turns really nice, but how can I get a comp legal clock? I think BaiTai sucks and rubiks is almost extinct


----------



## Dadd (Jan 18, 2016)

Well, 
I think i've modded my Yuxin 4x4 into a perfectly tensioned AoSu soooo
sub 1:15 avg

As for Clock,
If my LingAo is comp illegal I need to borrow someone or it will be like
D
N
F
Average


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm glad lunch is free for all competitors. Will it be pizza like last time? If so, what kind?


----------



## Torch (Jan 22, 2016)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> I'm glad lunch is free for all competitors. Will it be pizza like last time? If so, what kind?



It will be whatever my church youth group decides to make/bring. Do you have anything specifically that you want?


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Jan 22, 2016)

Torch said:


> It will be whatever my church youth group decides to make/bring. Do you have anything specifically that you want?



Anything is absolutely fine, I don't want to be picky.


----------



## Meow (Jan 23, 2016)

Goals

3x3: sub-11 average, sub 9.5 single
4x4: sub 45 average, sub 40 single
BLD: sub 2:30 single 
MBLD: 2/2
Clock: sub 15 average
Pyraminx: sub 8 average 
OH: sub 25/sub 24 average


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm going to be selling a few cubes here!

FangShi ShiShuang 55mm - $8.75 
MoYu AoLong v2 (Primary) - $11
YJ YuHu Megaminx (Stickerless) - $9 

Come up to me if anyone is interested.


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Jan 25, 2016)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> I'm going to be selling a few cubes here!
> 
> FangShi ShiShuang 55mm - $8.75
> MoYu AoLong v2 (Primary) - $11
> ...



I'm interested in the stickerless yuhu.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Jan 25, 2016)

ElectroCuberZZ said:


> I'm interested in the stickerless yuhu.



Sure! I'll come up to you and we'll talk


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 26, 2016)

so hyped for official Clock average (HOPEFULLY COUGH)

Also, BLD goal: success xD
That's my BLD goal for overall at home and official


----------



## Meow (Jan 26, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> so hyped for official Clock average (HOPEFULLY)



What do you average on clock?


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Feb 1, 2016)

When will cubecomps be up?


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 1, 2016)

I sent the message this afternoon

Will probably be up soon.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Feb 5, 2016)

WOOOOOOO HYPE

I'll also be selling a Mini WeiLong for $11 here as well! Forgot to add this in the other post.


----------



## Torch (Feb 5, 2016)

I've lost a 4x4 internal, so if someone has a 4x4 I can borrow, that would be really nice. I prefer cubes on tight tensions though.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 5, 2016)

Torch said:


> I've lost a 4x4 internal, so if someone has a 4x4 I can borrow, that would be really nice. I prefer cubes on tight tensions though.


I've got a full-sized AoSu you can borrow. I've done ~150 solves on it, and that's about it. It's pretty new. I haven't have anything close to a pop and it's not super fast.


----------



## Torch (Feb 5, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> I've got a full-sized AoSu you can borrow. I've done ~150 solves on it, and that's about it. It's pretty new. I haven't have anything close to a pop and it's not super fast.



All right, I'll try that. Thank you!


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 5, 2016)

Meow said:


> What do you average on clock?



sub15 (barely)
also, HYPE


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Feb 6, 2016)

I accendentally took a TangLong! Nicolas, if you're reading this, message me on Skype so I can get it back to you.


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 6, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> Goals traiiiiiin
> 3x3: Don't fail, maybe comp PBs? bleh idk, for some reason idrc xD *yyyyep 16 avg & mid14 single  but no 13 single *
> 4x4: hmmmmm sub-1:05 single? and sub-1:10 avg? Pretty optimistic but I think I can probs do it *idk, I think my avg is sub1:10, as for single, MY COMP PB IS A +2 *
> Pyra: podium pls, if not then at least comp PBs *brb finding a noose*
> ...



As for BLD, 8:58 off by 4 edges

rip p***m*** (don't say the name of that event in front of me pls)


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Feb 7, 2016)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> EDIT: Just fully registered!
> 
> Goals cause why not:
> 3x3: Sub 17 Average, new PB single would be nice
> ...



3x3 Round 1: 
Pretty decent! 16.10 Comp PB average and a cool 14.85 single. Nothing special, but for a comp, I'll take what I can get. I was easily able to make 2nd round.

3x3 Round 2: 
Bad. Bad. Bad. If I got what I normally averaged, I was able to make finals. RIP.

4x4:
Unfortunatley, not sub-Noah. But, I did get a 1:11 average and a 1:03 single! 

3x3 OH Round 1:
Pretty good! 28 average and 24 single!

3x3 OH Finals: 
NOPE

Pyraminx Round 1: 
Sub 9 average, 5 single!  Pretty happy about that.

Pyraminx Round 2: 
Noah DNF'd ((((( My average wasn't great.

Summary: 
If there were 2 rounds, I did great in the first and bad in the 2nd.


----------



## Torch (Feb 7, 2016)

Torch said:


> Ok, I'm doing my goals a bit differently this time. I don't expect to get most of these goals, but as long as any one of these happens, I'll be happy and won't care if I fail in every other event.
> 
> 3x3: *Sub-10 single*
> 4x4: Sub-49 average
> ...



Bolded are the ones I got. Considering these were my "if I get even one I'll be overjoyed" goals, 50% ain't bad at all.

DYK?
You can switch cubes in the middle of an average?
I announced about 5 lost cubes and maybe one was found?
I got a sub-10?
I got another sub-10?
It took over 30 minutes from the end of finals to awards because the printer messed up?
The winner's certificates were miniature and in a really stupid looking font because the printer messed up?


And a little story behind my sub-10:
Before 3x3 round 1, I was very calm and ready to solve. A minute or so after I put my cube down to be scrambled, I noticed my friend Maria, who had been getting the food ready for lunch, had come in to look at the competition. I waved at her and told to wait around for my solves. The second I did that I got butterflies in my stomach and realized I was not going to do well, and my first solve was a 14 with a Gb perm. Somehow, despite having that exact same feeling going into solve 2, I got a 9.74, fullstep with a Gb perm. I think it was the combination of my friend watching me and me finally overcoming nerves that made me react so strongly (video).


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 7, 2016)

Brief rundown of comp:


Spoiler



literally only one person got a non-negative number of points in MBLD, and it was 0 points (3/6)
Chris and Jacob swapped nametags, and mine was John Cena.
Ray FINALLY got a sub10 3x3 single
I dropped Bowen's cube
someone dropped someone else's cube (can't remember who)
Jordan failed to find a Clock to borrow
I failed to find a Clock to borrow
Chris made 2 heats of Clock (thanks chris :3)
He might as well not have
Katie got #2 Female WR avg
COUGHpyrafinalsCOUGH Katie got GAR single and average (pyra ofc)



And some quotes:


Spoiler



"I kind of want to lick someone."
"If you were a scramble, you'd be a misscramble."
"brb dying in a hole"
"It's an epidemic!"
"We're only 3 minutes behind schedule!"
"RAY! RAY!!!"
"JACOB! JACOB!!!"
"CHRIS! CHRIS!!!"
"NOAH! NOAH!!!"
"I get the most nervous at my only event."
"You lost a shoe."


----------



## Torch (Feb 7, 2016)

There were a couple cubes left behind at the competition, as well as a jacket. If you think you lost something, please tell me.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 7, 2016)

Long term goals:
3x3 - feel good about my solves, both pbs *yeeeeee 10 single sub-14 average*

Everything else was well awful

Also I deleted my goals -_-


edit: also my pbs single was cross on top whereas katie's was cross on bottom, what has this world come to?


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Feb 8, 2016)

Does anyone have an idea when the results will be up?


----------



## Torch (Feb 8, 2016)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> Does anyone have an idea when the results will be up?



As soon as Chris does all the score checking, I assume. We sorted all the scorecards neatly by event and round, so he shouldn't have too much trouble.


----------



## DanpHan (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks to Ray and Chris for the competition, it was fun!

I really sucked at 3x3 at this comp -_- oh well, OH was nice, I suppose :3


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 8, 2016)

DanpHan said:


> Thanks to Ray and Chris for the competition, it was fun!
> 
> I really sucked at 3x3 at this comp -_- oh well, OH was nice, I suppose :3



May I reiterate this?
except 3x3 was ok for me, it was Clock that sucked ;-; and Pyra too ;~;
But still was fun, if you do another one I'll try not to suck


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 9, 2016)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> Does anyone have an idea when the results will be up?



I've had an absolute nightmare weekend full of crap, I was literally stranded for over 5 hours last night, only 9 miles from home.

I will absolutely have the results submitted to the results team tomorrow night.
Good comp everyone!


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Feb 9, 2016)

4Chan said:


> I've had an absolute nightmare weekend full of crap, I was literally stranded for over 5 hours last night, only 9 miles from home.



I'm not even going to ask.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 9, 2016)

4Chan said:


> I've had an absolute nightmare weekend full of crap, I was literally stranded for over 5 hours last night, only 9 miles from home.
> 
> I will absolutely have the results submitted to the results team tomorrow night.
> Good comp everyone!



You seem to have bad luck with this stuff, and it makes me sad


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 12, 2016)

Okay, just re-did the 4th and 5th scrambles of Pyra r2 on a Stackmat. They were 7.84 and 2.97. Neither of those would've been counting times, so my avg would've been 5.56 (-____-) and would've gotten me 3rd. (I hate myself)


----------



## Torch (May 22, 2016)

This competition just had a quite funny effect 3 months later! Here's the story.

If you remember, we gave out nametags at registration for people to fill out. Apparently not all of those nametags ended up in the trash or going home with their owners, though. At a yard sale we had today at the church that was the venue, I noticed one stuck to the bottom of one of the tables we used. I was just going to let it stay, but one of my friends noticed it and spent the entire day wearing a nametag that said "Hello, my name is Andrew Yang."


----------

